# Win XP / Win 2000 file Sharing PB



## johngillespie (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

First post here ... i hope you'll be able to help me because this thing is starting to annoy me  

I'm trying to access files on different machines on my lan from a win 2K laptop but can only access my linux samba server. I also have 2 other win XP machines on the network which i can't reach .... 

The machines all respond to my pings from the laptop and it isn't a silly local firewall issue since i can access the files off my linux samba server (same port).

The XP machines have simple file sharing disabled and are not on the same domain as the laptop but neither is the samba server.
The hosts of the different XP machines all resolve correctly from the laptop...

any ideas ? 

thxs


----------



## johngillespie (May 1, 2005)

lots of people reading my post but nobody answering ... doesn't look good :dead:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks are sometimes deceiving. :smile:

I don't understand the comment that they're not on the same domain. Can you describe exactly how the machines are configured? Are these domain logins, or is this a workgroup setting? Are they all in the same subnet?


----------



## johngillespie (May 1, 2005)

i was wondering if i shouldn't have specified that as well ...
the two XP machines are part of a workgroup. 
The win 2K laptop is part of a corporate domain accessible from work.

all of the computers are on the same subnet


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What indications do you get in Network Neighborhood when you try to access the other machines? Can you see anything? Here are some tips to work through:

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## johngillespie (May 1, 2005)

when i go through the network neighborhood i can see all the different machines.

all machines answer to pings by ip address and net name.

I'd already thought about the netbios playing up and forced it on but still nothing :4-dontkno 

i haven't tried setting up accounts with the same name on them as the one to log on to the laptop... i'll give that a go but shouldn't i be getting a prompt for a username/pass ? i do when i try to access my linux samba server and it works ...

ps : i forget to add to my first post that the XP machines and linux server can access each others files and vis versa.


----------



## johngillespie (May 1, 2005)

just tried the same account credentiels trick and it didn't work, i'm still getting the same error message : 



\\Absinthe is not accessible

There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This sounds like the client is configured for domain access, not a workgroup.


----------



## johngillespie (May 1, 2005)

i have another laptop (under XP) set up exactly the same way and it works perfectly ... 

even if it was because of the machine being set up as for domain access how do you explain that I can access my linux Samba server (it works exactly the same way as windows does).


----------



## Aigeo (Jul 24, 2005)

*any news on this issue*

Any resolution on this issue?


----------

